# DLEE



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

out up to 2 months with a broken wrist. Not a good day in cubville.....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The curse hits again........Is it definately broken?????

I have sat in the bleachers at Wrigley, great experience!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

2 broken bones, out 2 - 3 months :eyeroll:

there is no curse, just a little string of bad luck


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Hate to see anybody get injured, but why even play the season in the national league. I think we all know the Giants are going to the series this year.

Twins v. Giants

Might as well get your tickets now


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

apparently 870 started tipping the bottle a little early today

:beer: :withstupid:

:eyeroll:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> there is no curse, just a little string of bad luck


www.answers.com/topic/curse-of-the-billy-goat

Who has been tipping the bottle today?? HMMMMM? :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

goldhunter with a very valid point


----------

